# Particular Problem with dankung



## hotserk (Jan 10, 2016)

I've recently bought dankung tubular bands and they always break rlly fast from the part where the pouch is attached, I need help.

Thanks


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

How fast exactly is really fast? Could be that you accidentally damage them while tying on your pouch, could be a bad batch of tubes, could be normal wear and tear.

My money is on accidental damage from tying on the pouch.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

More information needed .

What size tubes are those and what ammo size are you using ?

Draw length and working band length ?

Which frame ?

How many shots are you getting before they break ?

That is the spot that tubes and bands usually fail . The premature breaking is usually a ammo /band mismatch or the bands bruising on a sharper corner of the frame . One last possibility after all controllable factors are addressed is it's a bad batch of tubing .


----------



## hotserk (Jan 10, 2016)

- With the OPFS they have last maybe 300 shots (and they are OK) shooting roks but with a homemade frame they have last maybe 20 shots (so the problem I supose is the frame..)

What size tubes are those and what ammo size are you using ?

1842 tubes and I usualy use marbles (about 1cm) and rocs with the OPFS

- I'm using single bands.

- Draw length and working band length ?

- About 19 cm

- About 75 cm

- Which frame ?

OPFS, the dragon (by hrawk) and another homemade with no template.

- How many shots are you getting before they break?

I exacly don't know it but the fastest time have been with 20/30 shots.

I supose it is because of the frame.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

I just got 150 plus shots on a set of theraband gold. Not a tear.. Im using a homemade natty. Maybe a bad batch as previously mentioned.


----------



## Januzs (Mar 29, 2016)

Hole too large for the tube, it must be nearer to the tube radius. Yours looks similar to diameter.


----------



## Axel R (Jul 17, 2015)

My tubes,always tend to fail at this point faster,when I max out the length and cut the tube as short as I dare for my draw length.Tying the tube too tighly onto the pouch can contribute to premature failure,as can stretching the tubes too tightly when tying them.

As has been said above,I would put it down to either a mismatch in bands and ammo,or the frame catching and damaging the tube.


----------



## hoggif (Apr 6, 2013)

Pouch end is definately the weak point. I've had them break soon if the bands are too short (overscretching). Also if you cuff it too near the pouch it seems to last less. If you leave a bit of space between the pouch and cuff end, it seems to last longer. I guess it rubs a lot more if you make it too tight. I try to leave at least 1/8" between the cuff and pouch, perhaps even a bit more.

Try different configurations to see what works out for you. I can get a good life out of them ie. it is at least possible unless you want maxinum scretch/power.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

All I shoot is 20/40 looped tubes. I get hundreds of shots out of a set. Shoot an SPS and supersure pouch. You may be cutting them to short. At the pouch I tie them with cotton string and a constrictor knot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Looks like your cuffing them. Maybe your pliers are nipping the tubes. I cuff mine by rolling the pouch, putting the cuff on the pouch, then after I thread the tube or band through the pouch hole, I just roll the cuff over into place.


----------

